# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  inserer une image opengl dans une fenetre ralise avec python

## pseudobanal

bonjour,

je suis novice en programmation python et je sais raliser une fenetre avec les labels,lineedits.... et je souhaite ajouter dans ma fenetre une image opengl (en3D), or je suis un peu paum

cette fenetre devrait ressembler a a:


pourrais-je avoir de l'aide svp ?

merci

----------


## Ggamer

Salut,

Tu peux jeter un coup d'oeil sur wxPython qui propose cela.

A +

----------

